# Snake got my Rats :(



## bubbles (Aug 11, 2008)

I had 4 beautiful rats - a black with white belly. Orangy coloured one, a cream hooded and black hooded. Sadly I now only have my cream hooded left - Squeak. I kept them out on my balcony during the day so they can get the nice morning sun & fresh air, towels over top to give them protection. Doors pegged. I got the fright of my life when I come home from work yesterday evening, opened the door looked in and found a fat happy snake glaring at me 8O 3 of my rats were gone  but I managed to save Squeak.

So take care - I don't know how the snake got in but it did. I had to call WIRES to come and get the critter.

RIP Bubbles, rattis and Caramel


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Its ok it will probably be moved. But I'm so sorry for your loss that really sucks. Must have been really unexpected.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

No idea how I'd react to something like that...Really am sorry for you...


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats terrible (the sort of nightmare i would have)

How is the rat you rescued 

I am more then sorry !
Jess x


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry! So unexpected...


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! so sorry for your loss!


----------

